# General > Business >  Updates for Property Pages Begin

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Updates for Property Pages Begin*

Due to increasing demand from our visitors we have started working on several upgrades to our property section.   To begin with we are focusing on the Property for Sale section.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

